# T5HO Lightning issues



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

wow thats a lot, turn off two of those bulbs and even that will probably still have you at high light but it should at least be manageable there..

That or raise them another 8-12" off the tank..


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

Problem is, the way the fixtures are, they cant run with only one bulb....I have two options really....I go with the 48W T5HO (24W x2)....or I go with the 78W (39Wx2) on the tank


----------



## joekidwell (Aug 7, 2011)

How long is the 39 watt fixture? Id go with that cause thus 2 24's would be low light but if you're fixture is 36" its gonna look ghetto.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd cut down to about 6 hours of light all at one time using 2 bulbs.

That should give the plants enough to stay healthy and go from there.


----------



## joekidwell (Aug 7, 2011)

joekidwell said:


> How long is the 39 watt fixture? Id go with that cause thus 2 24's would be low light but if you're fixture is 36" its gonna look ghetto.


78 watt fixture*


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

joekidwell said:


> 78 watt fixture*


it hangs over the edge of the tank....tank is 30 1/2 wide and the fixture is 36 inches...so 2 inch overhang, which I dont really care about


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

fresh.salty said:


> I'd cut down to about 6 hours of light all at one time using 2 bulbs.
> 
> That should give the plants enough to stay healthy and go from there.


so you think the 4 bulbs is too much then....you think the 78watt x 6 hours is good?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

According to Hoppy's great chart he put together in the sticky at the top of this forum 2 T5HO bulbs is high light. So you definitely can go down to 2 bulbs. You will most likely be fine with the 48W fixture. Spot algae is supposed to be a sign your phosphate is low. You probably need to boost your fert dosing to get your system in balance. Test your PO4 is should be between 2ppm and 3ppm. Test your NO3 which should be between 20ppm and 30ppm.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

2in10 said:


> According to Hoppy's great chart he put together in the sticky at the top of this forum 2 T5HO bulbs is high light. So you definitely can go down to 2 bulbs. You will most likely be fine with the 48W fixture. Spot algae is supposed to be a sign your phosphate is low. You probably need to boost your fert dosing to get your system in balance. Test your PO4 is should be between 2ppm and 3ppm. Test your NO3 which should be between 20ppm and 30ppm.


I find that when I get my phosphates above 1.0 I start to see some BGA...not sure if it is just a coincidence but.......you think I could manage with the 48W set?


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

His chart says 2 T5HO fixtures....but doesnt indicate the wattage of that fixture...does it matter that one ficture is 78 watt and the other 48?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I would give it a try. If it doesn't work you always have the 78W set in reserve. The lower lighting level may resolve the lighting/dosing imbalance.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Not sure what your foreground plant is but it doesn't look like anything else in your tank "needs" all that light.

I've all but given up on ground cover type plantings in my 90g. Not having to concern myself with their needs makes the tank so much easier to care for.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

Mostly crypts and hairgrass in the foreground...so....what are your thoughts 48W fixture or 78W fixture?.....


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I run 2 54w on my 90g for 7 hours and one of the 54w is actinic. If I run full spectrum on both bulbs I have a harder time keeping the tank looking good.

I also run an added 54w along the back wall for 2 hours with only a 1 hour overlap. That's mainly used to get good light to the stems on the back wall so they don't reach towards the front so much.

I'd go with the 78w but in my case I can't stand the light splashing outside the tank.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

hmm ok...will have to try this then and see if it makes a difference


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I will tell you from experience I went from 4 T5HO run 10 hours a day to 2 T5HO run 8 hours a day and my algae growth slowed way down with a bad fert regimen. You will be happy with the reduction of light and the better look to your tank.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

if anyone else has any thoughts, feel free to add them


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

2in10 said:


> I will tell you from experience I went from 4 T5HO run 10 hours a day to 2 T5HO run 8 hours a day and my algae growth slowed way down with a bad fert regimen. You will be happy with the reduction of light and the better look to your tank.


so you think run the 78W for 8 hours would be sufficient?


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

so the thought is the it doesnt matter how many "watts" you have...its the type of light...meaning I could probably get away with the two 24's (48watts of T5HO) in this tank?..ill be honest, that seems so silly to me....but if thats the case I wasted 159 dollars on that new ballast haha


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Gafi said:


> so you think run the 78W for 8 hours would be sufficient?





Gafi said:


> so the thought is the it doesnt matter how many "watts" you have...its the type of light...meaning I could probably get away with the two 24's (48watts of T5HO) in this tank?..ill be honest, that seems so silly to me....but if thats the case I wasted 159 dollars on that new ballast haha


I think 8 hours would be sufficient with either set. If you have a canopy you could install the bulbs in a staggered pattern to get wider coverage if the 24" bulbs lack of light at the edges of the tank bother you.

You should be fine with the 24s yes. Spare are good to have. The ballast you bought will run 24s as well as 39s without any problems if the other ballast goes. The ballasts are electronic for most T5HO bulbs so they recognize the difference between 24W and 39W bulbs. Unfortunately are not meant to drive 54W bulbs.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

no they are the built in ones....not the ones that allow for any bulbs.....its a double fixture with 2 24w bulbs and another double fixture with 39w bulbs....no option to interchange..


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

How are the reflectors? Who made the fixtures?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I run 2 bulbs from 11-1 and then 4 bulbs from 1-6 and 2 bulbs from 6-8. 
Basically you give the plants a warm up, a super high light period and then a cool down. Sorta like a work out. I crank up the co2 but still get algae. Bt that's probably because I use PPS-Pro instead of EI.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

they are the Hagen T5HO light ballasts found here http://www.hagen.com/uk/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=105&PROD_ID=01039110030101


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

reflectors are mirror like and clean (althought 12 months old)


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

thoughts anyone?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

joekidwell said:


> How long is the 39 watt fixture? Id go with that cause thus 2 24's would be low light but if you're fixture is 36" its gonna look ghetto.


Two T5HO bulbs will give about the same light intensity, whatever wattage they are. All that the higher wattage gives you is longer bulbs, thus better coverage of the substrate with light.

The best lighting would be the 2 bulb 24 watts per bulb (24 inch long fixture), hanging about a foot above the top of the tank. That would light up the whole tank pretty evenly, and at about the right intensity.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

ok...thats what I have running now....however, I have noticed that some on my amano shrimp are jumping out of the aquarium (lost 1 already )....could it be from the tiger barbs that are in the tank and causing a stir? I have had to put a glass lid back on the tank at least overnight until I figure something out....with the glass lid, I cant raise the fixture though, thats the only downfall


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea it could be the tiger barbs... They have huge mouths!


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

hmmm well than haha I really like the amano and or cherry shrimp...wonder if I should give some of the barbs away and move to a more community based aquarium


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thats what I did with my tank.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Thats what I did with my tank.


you made more of a community setup? What did you go with? You think I can still house the blue rams, or you think i should move them also


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

How many tiger barbs do you have? You can always send them to me!!!


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

hahaha I had 15, really healthy too


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Gafi said:


> you made more of a community setup? What did you go with? You think I can still house the blue rams, or you think i should move them also


Blue rams are real peaceful fish except during breeding in which they will defend their territory as well as their school of fry pretty aggressively. I have my pair with their fry and whenever I put the turkey baster down towards the fry to squirt some infusoria both the parents start ramming the tube and trying to bite it  I feel bad to stress them out real quick, but I gotta do what I gotta do.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Gafi said:


> hahaha I had 15, really healthy too


Did you already get rid of them?


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah...back to the LFS...if they do well, they will give me store credit for more fish  sorry....I dont even think I could safely ship them to you!


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

perhaps you can help me though.....moderately planted tank with T5HO 48W fixture....tank is 18inch deep, bulbs about 3-4inches from water....I was thinking of EI dosing the lower range for 10-20 gal tanks....pressurized co2...hard to get a good reading on what my co2 is as I am having to raise my KH with small crushed coral (KH is like 10ppm out of the tap)....how long you think I should have these lights on for?


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Gafi said:


> perhaps you can help me though.....moderately planted tank with T5HO 48W fixture....tank is 18inch deep, bulbs about 3-4inches from water....I was thinking of EI dosing the lower range for 10-20 gal tanks....pressurized co2...hard to get a good reading on what my co2 is as I am having to raise my KH with small crushed coral (KH is like 10ppm out of the tap)....how long you think I should have these lights on for?


Honestly I would go with whatever Hoppy recommended. That guy is the go to person when it comes to lighting information. I keep my tanks at different light intervals but my CO2 injected tank gets 10 hours. With a high co2, high fert tank, it seems that light has been proven beneficial with tending to the lower end of lighting output. 

Everyone (myself included) initially jumps into planted tanks and thinks, I NEED the most powerful abundant supply of lighting ever. The results are really evident that a good supply of CO2 and ferts coupled with moderate light can grow just about anything. I think your dual HO fixture elevated a bit off the surface is sufficient for sure.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

Higher Thinking said:


> Honestly I would go with whatever Hoppy recommended. That guy is the go to person when it comes to lighting information. I keep my tanks at different light intervals but my CO2 injected tank gets 10 hours. With a high co2, high fert tank, it seems that light has been proven beneficial with tending to the lower end of lighting output.
> 
> Everyone (myself included) initially jumps into planted tanks and thinks, I NEED the most powerful abundant supply of lighting ever. The results are really evident that a good supply of CO2 and ferts coupled with moderate light can grow just about anything. I think your dual HO fixture elevated a bit off the surface is sufficient for sure.


ok that sounds fair....I am also adding crushed coral to help increase my KH....my kh out of the tap is like 10ppm....so im afraid that adding co2 to the tank will bottom out my ph.....thoughts on what I should do...I tried the baking soda mehtod, and I didnt like the results....not sure if I should keep the crushed coral or take it out


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

As far as CO2 you can do a few things to test out where you need to be. The first and longest method is just wait on plant growth. Use a little bit and gauge how your plants grow after three or so weeks. More reasonable of a pursuit would be using a drop checker. They sell them all over the forum for about ten bucks. You can also test your pH prior to co2 injection and then test your water with injection. A full interval drop in pH means that you have a ten times increase in CO2 as the atmospheric concentration. That can give you a wide range of results as this can indicate anywhere from 10-30 ppm. You can also go the route of just increasing you co2 (VERY SLOWLY) over weeks until you see signs of fish distress. I don't ever use this method as I don't want to risk the consequences.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Gafi said:


> ok that sounds fair....I am also adding crushed coral to help increase my KH....my kh out of the tap is like 10ppm....so im afraid that adding co2 to the tank will bottom out my ph.....thoughts on what I should do...I tried the baking soda mehtod, and I didnt like the results....not sure if I should keep the crushed coral or take it out


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

Higher Thinking said:


> As far as CO2 you can do a few things to test out where you need to be. The first and longest method is just wait on plant growth. Use a little bit and gauge how your plants grow after three or so weeks. More reasonable of a pursuit would be using a drop checker. They sell them all over the forum for about ten bucks. You can also test your pH prior to co2 injection and then test your water with injection. A full interval drop in pH means that you have a ten times increase in CO2 as the atmospheric concentration. That can give you a wide range of results as this can indicate anywhere from 10-30 ppm. You can also go the route of just increasing you co2 (VERY SLOWLY) over weeks until you see signs of fish distress. I don't ever use this method as I don't want to risk the consequences.


I am using a drop checker atm found here http://hagen.com/usa/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=121&PROD_ID=01075510020101 what i am not sure about is adding something to mess with the KH...does that affect the accuracy of the drop checker?


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Gafi said:


> I am using a drop checker atm found here http://hagen.com/usa/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=121&PROD_ID=01075510020101 what i am not sure about is adding something to mess with the KH...does that affect the accuracy of the drop checker?


I wouldn't think so. As long as you are using standard 4dKh solution inside the drop checker than as the tank parameters are being adjusted it will reflect that appropriately.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

im not adding any solution, just the bottle as per instructions...i think the liquid is 4dkh in the bottle if i rememebr reading it correctly


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

its funny, because my kH right now is 3.36 degress and pH is around 7....according to the chart im at the low end of the target co2, but my drop checker is bordering on yellow which indicates too much co2 lol


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

im also so hesitant cuase I have some neons in there and they can be so finicky


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

The solution that came with your drop checker is not 4dkH, I am almost certain. That is your pH reagent. You need to fill the drop checker with solution and then add 3-5 drops of the reagent.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

You need two things that go into the drop checker. If you don't have both, you don't have a functioning drop checker.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

Higher Thinking said:


> The solution that came with your drop checker is not 4dkH, I am almost certain. That is your pH reagent. You need to fill the drop checker with solution and then add 3-5 drops of the reagent.


ok well, either way i have another drop checker i can use...this one tells me to add 1 ml of aquarium water and 2 drops of the solution....does the aqarium water need to have certain parameters, does it matter that im increasing my kh with the crushed coral?


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

YES....that is what I am saying. In order to accurately detect CO2 concentration, you need to add a 4dkH solution into the drop checker and then add a couple drops of the reagent (which is actually the exact same stuff that is in your pH testing drops). Anything that is told to you otherwise is wrong, i.e. just the drops or use tank water.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

haha ok....well how do i get a 4dkh solution then?


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Gafi said:


> haha ok....well how do i get a 4dkh solution then?


People sell them all over the forum. I know it is being sold right now actually, check SnS. If you have measuring equipment you can also make you own.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

ok...do you have a recipe for the diy, out of curiosity??


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Just google it, 
Here is a link for buying some from a member here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...ls/136430-fs-glass-drop-checkers-10-4dkh.html


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah already posted....hoping he ships to canada....thats the only downfall


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Gafi said:


> so you think the 4 bulbs is too much then....you think the 78watt x 6 hours is good?


I think the 4 bulbs are too much, I would go with hoppy on this one. 

I have 2 T5ho over my 36 gal and get great growth, and little algae with it. The 36 gal bowfront tank is 21" tall, minus your substrate depth.


GLA also sells the 4dkh solution, its alot (about the same size as a flourish bottle) and would take you a long time to use the entire thing. 
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-drop-checkers/kh-standard.html


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

Noahma said:


> I think the 4 bulbs are too much, I would go with hoppy on this one.
> 
> I have 2 T5ho over my 36 gal and get great growth, and little algae with it. The 36 gal bowfront tank is 21" tall, minus your substrate depth.
> 
> ...


yepp...to the sub I am about 18inches or so....what lights are you using? how often you run them?


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

and thanks, but GLA is mighty too expensive...25$ to ship to canada...and thats not including any taxes, as well as duty fees! craziness!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Gafi said:


> you made more of a community setup? What did you go with? You think I can still house the blue rams, or you think i should move them also


Well I basically got rid of anything that would show any type of aggression. Rainbow sharks, tiger barbs. I got rid of all of them. Haha


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Gafi said:


> yepp...to the sub I am about 18inches or so....what lights are you using? how often you run them?


I am using the Zoomed Dual T5ho fixture (it only has a single reflector, which is not that great) I have a 6500k and 10,000 bulb. I run them for 9 hours a day


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

how long have you been running it for....getting good growth? what fert program you using....any algae issues?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Gafi said:


> how long have you been running it for....getting good growth? what fert program you using....any algae issues?


I am getting good growth, it seems to be enough for the tank. The substrate level however does come out at low light (30-40 par) That is more related to the type of reflector the zoomed light has (one big ole one, not separate for each bulb, and not parabolic) 

I do have some algae issues, mostly BBA, but that has been a problem since the tank was a low light tank, I need to tweak the flow a bit more, and up my co2 some more. I am using a modified EI dosing (double everything but Kno3)


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

ahh ok...well I will try this setup then and see how things go...I dont mind a bit of algae....just not overgrowth


----------

